# How to best introduce live plants and natural driftwood to Freshwater Community Tank?



## monach01 (Nov 10, 2011)

Adding Driftwood to Freshwater Tank. I am considering adding driftwood that I collect from along side of the Tennessee Riverbanks to my freshwater tank. I realize that there are some biological changes that need to take place before putting this wood in my tank - or should I even attempt this? Can someone educate me on what measures I need to take to prep this driftwood before introducing it to my community tank. 

Adding Live Plants - I prefer plants that won't require Co2 injections or more than my regular hood light. Any suggestions? I know my Gourami will graze on vegetation so I would like fast growing and hardy plants. I also need to know what I should do to insure that I don't introduce disease or pests in my tanks with my plants when I get them. Any special washing or quarantine measures I need to take? 

Also until I can get some fast growing planted vegatation in my tank, what is the best food combination to give my Pink Kissing Gourami? I've read Zuchinni, Romaine Lettuce, Cucumber Slices....all blanched for ten seconds before feeding. But how much? Do I just lay a leaf in there? 

36 g bow-front
black medium small smooth gravel
background live plants
foreground - couple live plants 

(Hope to eventually be 100% live planted)

Inhabitants:

1 Kissing Gourami
1 Pleco
2 adult female Guppies
1 adult Male Guppy
1 Adult Male Fancy Guppy/Endler
1 Tiger Barb or otocat (not really sure...new at this) Fast little striped fat catfish 
4 Adolescent Guppies - 2 females, one male
2 Male Adult Mollies (one white, one dalmation)
1 Black Female Molly

Environmental Parameters

Temp 78
Water - Hard - Limestone County Alabama...what can I do?

Any advice would be much appreciated. :fish-in-bowl:*c/p*


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Welcome.


madison here


I use peat moss and no water changes. Kh stays at 4 degrees, gh at 9 degrees.

PH is 8.4-8.8 (purple on the api high range test kit)

I use anacharis, vals, small potted (crypts, swords) and some amazon swords. all available locally.

We also have a very tallented and well recognized planted tank guru here who translates for amano when he is in the US.

Let me know if there is anyway I can help. 

my .02


----------



## monach01 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

re: adding driftwood that you found along the riverbank - 

Depending on the size, the accepted method of making sure it's safe for an aquarium is to either boil the crap out of it, or bake it in the oven at about 250 degrees for an hour. or so. (the exact numbers on that I have forgotten...) And then soak it in a big bin for a week or so to leech out some of the tannins and try to soak the wood enough that it will sink. 

If, after boiling it and soaking it, the wood seems soft, do not use it. it will just rot in your tank and make a mess. 

Hardwoods make the best aquarium driftwood. 

Plants: without adding co2 or ferts or anything, the wisteria you have in the background there is a good choice. You could also tie java moss to the driftwood after you get it. Almost nothing eats java moss... Java fern is also a good choice (also needs to be tied to driftwood, or a rock), depending on what kind of Pleco you have. 

Common plecos will eventually grow up to destroy your plants. Bristlenose plecos are usually the best "not otocinclus" choice for a planted tank. Otos are generally the best.


----------



## scooterlady (May 10, 2011)

Little fast, striped catfish are definitely Oto's. Do they stick themselves to the side of the tank? Really cute. They are very sociable and should be kept in a school of at least 4 or 5 to keep them happy.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

*j/k*



title said:


> how do you introduce live plants and driftwood to a community freshwater aquarium


you say 
"live plants and driftwood, this is a community freshwater aquarium."

And

"community freshwater aquarium this is live plants and driftwood"

*old dude


*w2


















































*r2


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Plants, your lighting is going to be the consideration. Without replacing the fixture, just make sure your bulbs are at least 6500K. Lowes and HD sell those at half the price or less of pet stores. 
Driftwood?..Stay away from any pine product. To prep, if small enough, I put them in my weber dome grill....200 degrees for 1/2 hr. Then it goes into a 55G plastic garbage can (never been used for garbage) and keep it submerged by placing a big slate stone atop it. Works much quicker than just letting it float. Bill in Va.


----------



## alyssabentley (Sep 27, 2011)

** and especially no Cedar. That'll kill all your fish.


----------



## madtyke (Sep 26, 2011)

I am afraid I don't know much about American wood, just make sure its hardwood. I have 2 large pieces which were too large to boil. I went over them with a high pressure hose then soaked in a weak solution of bleach for a week, then washed and washed before soaking for another 4 or 5 weeks, rinsing daily to remove the tannings, finally a week in water with dechlorinator in. Be prepared for your tank water to go a bit brown as the wood is likely to leach tannings for a long time. Personally I like the look


----------

